# bowl / block / blank Kiln



## DavidDobbs (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a bowl /block /blank Kiln? pics? plans? ideas?
:thanx:

Dave


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 15, 2012)

DavidDobbs said:


> Does anyone have a bowl /block /blank Kiln? pics? plans? ideas?
> :thanx:
> 
> Dave


Check with Daren. He might have some ideas.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 16, 2012)

Depending on how large you need, I have a small kiln post in the processing section.


----------

